# I cannot modprobe gspcav1

## pacho2

I have installed:

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/gspcav1-20070110  0 kB 

But, when I try to load it, I get:

```

 modprobe gspca 

FATAL: Error inserting gspca

(/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/usb/video/gspca.ko): Unknown symbol in module,

or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg output:

```

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata

gspca: Unknown symbol video_devdata

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_register_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_register_device

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_usercopy

gspca: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

gspca: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_release

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_release

```

My kernel config is here

I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4

Thanks a lot

----------

## d2_racing

Did you install manually something, because if you want, you can do this :

```

# su -

# backup your .config

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config /boot/config-backup

# make clean

# make proper

# make menuconfig

```

Now you will have a brand new kernel.

I think that your error is there, because the kernel cannot load a module that was compiled previouslly...

----------

## pacho2

I have done the following:

```

su

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > config-backup

make clean

make mrproper

make menuconfig (I loaded config-backup)

make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install && make install && module-rebuild rebuild

reboot
```

And I get the same error  :Sad: 

Thanks a lot

----------

## d2_racing

Well, I don't know how to solve this problem  :Sad: 

----------

## pacho2

Don't worry d2_racing

does anybody know something about this problem?

Thanks

----------

## rmh3093

yeah the gspca module get installed to /lib/modules/<kernel name>/usb/video/ so if you have usb built into your kernel you wont be able to modprobe it, you need to make usb modules not built in your kernel or change mv the gspca module to a different path and run modules-update

----------

## pacho2

I have made this:

```

cd /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/usb/video/

mv gspca.ko ../../video/.

modules-update

modprobe gspca

FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r4/usb/video/gspca.ko': No such file or directory

```

It fails to load it, What should I do?

Thanks a lot

----------

## mar_rud

I have similar problem but I suspect why in my case. 

After installing v4l-dvb-hg I can't modprobe gspca module (after reemerging gspca too). Probably gpsca need to be compilled with include files from v4l-dvb-hg package not kernel one to be compatible with this external v4l modules (videodev, etc). 

In other system with kernel v4l modules everything is fine. 

I found, that I'm not alone:

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-dvb@linuxtv.org/msg20965.html

So if its Your case too, umerge v4l-dvb-hg and probably reinstall kernel modules (maybe depmod -a is enough or install modules again: make install_modules, module-rebuild rebuild).

Just in case, send 'module-rebuild list' output.

----------

## pacho2

 *mar_rud wrote:*   

> I have similar problem but I suspect why in my case. 
> 
> After installing v4l-dvb-hg I can't modprobe gspca module (after reemerging gspca too). Probably gpsca need to be compilled with include files from v4l-dvb-hg package not kernel one to be compatible with this external v4l modules (videodev, etc). 
> 
> In other system with kernel v4l modules everything is fine. 
> ...

 

Yes, I have v4l-dvb-hg modules installed ( I need them for make my TV card work). I have found a fix in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535342.html (thanks to shakya in french forums  :Wink: , thanks to mar_rud for finding the problem with v4l-dvb-hg and thanks to all that have tried to help me  :Smile: 

----------

## mar_rud

I don't really understand solution (I don't know French at all). As I can see, fix is to compile some parts of v4l directly to kernel. In this case, I suspect problems with v4l-dvb-hg package (cooperation of v4l-dvb parts as modules working with this v4l parts build in kernel). As I expect, now Your webcam should work, but Your tv-card probably not (it's just my guess). 

In that french thread You put from dmesg:

```
v4l1_compat: exports duplicate symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl (owned by kernel)

v4l2_common: exports duplicate symbol v4l2_video_std_construct (owned by kernel)

videodev: Unknown symbol v4l2_norm_to_name

videodev: disagrees about version of symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl

videodev: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl
```

this is because You already have some parts build in kernel, so corresponding parts of v4l-dvb can't be modprobed. I wonder if modules specific to Your tv-card are modprobing without problems.

I tried to modify gspcav1 package to use {distfiles}/hg-src/v4l-dvb-hg/v4l-dvb/linux/include/ before kernel ones, but I really don't know how to do it (tried modifying CFLAGS and add -I/...). Second option I considered is copying (with overwriting)  content of {distfiles}/hg-src/v4l-dvb-hg/v4l-dvb/linux/include/ to my /usr/src/linux/include directory, but it would be too drastic to propose anyone (personally I don't care playing such with my kernel).

UPDATE:

copying include files to /usr/src/linux doesn't help. It's something different.

----------

## pacho2

The "fix" was compile all V4L (1 and 2) into the kernel. I cannot test now my tv card (I had to return it to the shop because it had some problems for tunning  4 channels (in the same mux)), I am waiting for a new card.

----------

